# Where can I buy wood chunks for a decent price?



## MooseSpectacles (Aug 25, 2021)

Just got my very first charcoal smoker, so I'm excited to try it out and want to be sure I have everything on hand. Where can I find wood chunks for a good price? I see a bunch on eBay, but not sure how well they're priced or how sketchy buying wood from eBay is, lol.

Any help you guys can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Im in NJ, by the way


----------



## MadMax281 (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. Where do you live? In Texas you can go to Kroger, HEB and others to get wood chunks at a reasonable price.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 25, 2021)

Most hardware, Home Depot type stores will have them in the grill section.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 25, 2021)

Correct, Home Depot almost always has hickory and mesquite chunks. 

As stated, if you are lucky enough to be in Texas, every grocery store probably has stacks of them out front.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
I don't know about New Jersey,  but Home Depot, Lowes, etc. have them here. . I got my last bag at Meijer.
I haven't stepped foot in a Wal Mart in years but they probably have them, too.
Get big chunks if you can.


----------



## MooseSpectacles (Aug 25, 2021)

Forgot to mention that I'm in NJ. I'll have to check out the big box stores, thanks!

What's considered a good price for wood? It's confusing to me since it's not usually sold by weight


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2021)

I don


MooseSpectacles said:


> Forgot to mention that I'm in NJ. I'll have to check out the big box stores, thanks!
> 
> What's considered a good price for wood? It's confusing to me since it's not usually sold by weight


I don't know about buying in bulk, but I get Hickory and Mesquite at Home Depot. Not "cheap" at around $20 for a bag but not much more than charcoal.
I can do a brisket or shoulder butt using a little over a half bag or so and I only use charcoal to get the wood going.
I can get Oak from my fireplace wood but I have to cut it down to fit the firebox.
I don't know if you knew it but if you hover your cursor over someone's icon it will show where they are if it's in their profile.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2021)

Walmart carries Apple, Hickory and sometime Mesquite Chunks for less than $8 per bag. There are enough chunks for 3 to 4+ cooks depending on how many you add to Charcoal...JJ


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 25, 2021)

I can second the Walmart chunks and chips being cheap. Can't beat the price.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 25, 2021)

Yes.. I have even caught cherry and pecan at walmart ...


----------



## Murdy (Aug 25, 2021)

Just about any big box store,  get most of mine at Meijer.  Also, sporting goods stores (Cabelas) often have them


----------



## bill1 (Aug 25, 2021)

If you can get splits or logs cheap, a chop saw can make wood chunks pretty quick.  Plus they have a very smooth side that's good for heat transfer from a flat hot griddle or pan, if that's the way you smoke 'em.  (If you throw them on hot coals, it doesn't much matter.  You're only touching on a few points then anyway.)  
But be careful.  Losing a finger to save a dollar isn't a good deal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2021)

bill1 said:


> If you can get splits or logs cheap, a chop saw can make wood chunks pretty quick.  Plus they have a very smooth side that's good for heat transfer from a flat hot griddle or pan, if that's the way you smoke 'em.  (If you throw them on hot coals, it doesn't much matter.  You're only touching on a few points then anyway.)
> But be careful.  Losing a finger to save a dollar isn't a good deal.



That’s exactly what I do.





						Cheap wood chunks & free sawdust
					

I have been buying wood splits in bags here for years. They are all hardwood. This bag is a mixture of red oak, hickory, and pecan. They sell these at the grocery stores & big box stores around here in the winter for $5.49 per bag. In the spring if they have any left it goes for $2-$3 per bag. I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------

